# Gurkha Black Dragon Robusto Cigar Review - good for Gurkha lovers



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Just for those who love Gurkha. Saur taste of cognac is very annoying

Read the full review here: Gurkha Black Dragon Robusto Cigar Review - good for Gurkha lovers


----------

